# Curses issue



## HenryAZ (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I am running FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p4.

I have a vexing problem when I use "make config" within a ports directory, and only (apparently) if the dialog has long lines.  The text window that appears has the cursor in the wrong place, and it is nearly impossible to select the various options.  I am sure it is a simple fix, but it eludes me.

Here is a screen shot illustrating:



If the dialog has no long lines, everything lines up as it should, and as I am used to.  I just scroll through, selecting/deselecting with the space bar.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Nov 18, 2012)

That has happened to me quite a few times. Tell you what: Go down to the bottom of a page- or even the list- and then scroll up. You may see the other options. 
Emphasis on the word may.


----------



## HenryAZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks.  Yes, the options do appear as I scroll, but the cursor remains in the wrong place.  The cursor is at the end of the previous line, rather than in the [  ] box where it should be to make the selection.

This only happens when one of the options' descriptions is a long (wrapped) line.


----------

